# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Cartella esattoriale

## tinina

Salve,
ho ricevuto il 21/07/2008 un sollecito di pagamento per una cartella esattoriale Tarsu del 2002 MAI NOTIFICATA intestata a mio padre deceduto nel 1979. A seguito di personali verifiche ho scoperto che il  portiere ha riferito del decesso solo verbalmente al messo notificatore senza firmare nessuna ricevuta (ho il documento che attesta la mancata firma). Tuttavia la cartella risulta notificata il 08/09/2007. Sono passati 6 anni che cosa devo fare? Devo aspettare che la notificano agli eredi? Il sollecito è arrivato per posta normale e sono a conoscenza di questa vicenda solo perchè dal 2008 risulto di nuovo residente in quella abitazione. 
Ma le ricevute non si devono conservare per 5 anni? 
Grazie Stefania

----------


## dobrey

> Salve,
> ho ricevuto il 21/07/2008 un sollecito di pagamento per una cartella esattoriale Tarsu del 2002 MAI NOTIFICATA intestata a mio padre deceduto nel 1979. A seguito di personali verifiche ho scoperto che il  portiere ha riferito del decesso solo verbalmente al messo notificatore senza firmare nessuna ricevuta (ho il documento che attesta la mancata firma). Tuttavia la cartella risulta notificata il 08/09/2007. Sono passati 6 anni che cosa devo fare? Devo aspettare che la notificano agli eredi? Il sollecito è arrivato per posta normale e sono a conoscenza di questa vicenda solo perchè dal 2008 risulto di nuovo residente in quella abitazione. 
> Ma le ricevute non si devono conservare per 5 anni? 
> Grazie Stefania

  Salve, 
Due sono gli elementi fondamentali: 
1) l'esistenza di un soggetto obbligato, anche per successione, al pagamento;
2) i termini di scadenza. 
A far data dall'insorgere del debito (è reale il debito ??) sono da verificare esclusivamente se i termini di decadenza (verifica se diversificati negli anni) sono stati interrotti. 
NB  Se ci si accerta che il debito è decaduto, proporre opposizione al Giudice di Pace, documentando ogni affermazione. 
Nardi Gennaro

----------


## vincenzo0

Ricordo che tale materia (tarsu) é passata di competenza della commissione tributaria provinciale (in primo grado di ricorso).
Talvolta capita che la cartella sul serio non sia stata notificata, ebbene in questa ipotesi é la concessionaria (ex esattorie) che deve dimostrare l'avvenuta notifica ritualmente prevista(firma del contribuente sulla relata, ecc.).
A me é capitato ciò, facendo ricorso (tarsu) con istanza di trattazione urgente, mi  é stato subito accolto dalla C.T.P. della mia città.     

> Salve, 
> Due sono gli elementi fondamentali: 
> 1) l'esistenza di un soggetto obbligato, anche per successione, al pagamento;
> 2) i termini di scadenza. 
> A far data dall'insorgere del debito (è reale il debito ??) sono da verificare esclusivamente se i termini di decadenza (verifica se diversificati negli anni) sono stati interrotti. 
> NB  Se ci si accerta che il debito è decaduto, proporre opposizione al Giudice di Pace, documentando ogni affermazione. 
> Nardi Gennaro

----------


## tinina

Salve,
la commissione tributaria provinciale di Roma posside a seguito di una mia verifica solo una cartolina senza firma in cui si attesta che il mio portiere dichiara che mio padre è deceduto. Ne sono a conoscenza solo ora; il mio dubbio è devo aspettare la notifica agli eredi leggittimi di mio padre ( io e mio fratello)o devo fare ricorso da subito?
Non possiedo le ricevute dei pagamenti fatti perchè risalgono al 2002 sarebbe logico fare ricorso? 
Grazie

----------


## tinina

Per successione gli eredi siamo io e mio fratello.  Il sollecito parla di tributi Tarsu risalenti al 2002 (quindi prescritti perch&#232; passati 5 anni) ma la domanda che mi sorge spontanea &#232; la seguente: la notifica deve essere fatta a nome degli eredi perch&#232; mio padre &#232; deceduto nel 1979 quindi per fare ricorso devo aspettare che la commissione "ci trovi"... 
Grazie

----------


## vincenzo0

Sul suo caso ci sono state decisioni discordanti, comunque se l'atto è giunto a destinazione, in sede di ricorso, si deve entrare nel merito, non potendo invocare la mancata notifica.

----------


## tinina

Mah, rimango perplessa in quanto il sollecito è stato spedito solo per posta normale. Mancano firme in calce che attestino l'avvenuto ritiro del sollecito oltre che della cartella esattoriale. Vista la situazione io sarei propoensa ad aspettare una notifica ufficiale a noi eredi per poi poter fare ricorso per decorrenza dei termini visto che per legge sono tenuta a conservare le bollette non oltre i 5 anni. Giusto  :Confused: ? 
Grazie per la sollacita risposta.

----------


## vincenzo0

Come preferisce.
Appena i nodi vengono al pettine, la questione sarà affrontata.

----------


## steam1958

Nel caso possa toglierti alcuni bubbi in proposito, apri questo collegamento  CeRDEF Dottrina  e poi, per ottenere il documento completo stampabile, salvati il file in PDF che vedi in alla fine della schermata. 
Ciao.

----------


## tinina

Grazie per l'articolo di Filippini, appena possibile lo farò leggere al mio avvocato. Rimango cmq perplessa: l'ultima lettera (in busta semplice no raccomandata) ancora la mandano a nome di mio padre dopo che il portiere ha loro espresso verbalmente l'avvenuto decesso e dopo che per ben 2V il messo notificatore ha preso nota di tale situazione. Non dovrebbero ora notificare agli eredi per legittima successione? Dato i pessimi rapporti con i miei fratelli non vedo perchè devo pagare io sola visto che sono ritornata a vivere nella casa paterna.
Non esiste alcuna firma di avvenuta notifica e consegna della cartella visto che il mio portiere non ha mai firmato nulla poichè mio padre è deceduto nel 1979; solo questa lettera venuta per puro caso nelle mie mani.
Avrebbe più senso aspettare piuttosto che pagare subito? 
Grazie a tutti
Stefania

----------

